
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Unexpected - signa11
https://ferd.ca/the-hitchhiker-s-guide-to-the-unexpected.html
======
strmpnk
For those who'd rather watch a video of the talk, here is a link to it from
Code BEAM SF 2018:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0BR_tWZChQ&list=PLvL2NEhYV4...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0BR_tWZChQ&list=PLvL2NEhYV4ZtZD26dICR-
ui1UIlhdVm-v&index=25)

~~~
NahJustDeadpool
This is like saying the movie is better than the book.

~~~
strmpnk
I’m not sure I passed any judgement on which is better but Fred is a very well
practiced presenter and so I do recommend watching if you want to see how he
emphasized particular points. (His slide artwork is also worthtuning in for.)

